# Neon Blue rasboras (Sundadanio axelrodi 'blue')



## fishfinder

I found some adorable rasboras today and bought 4. They stay tiny, about .5 to .75 inches. They've been around in the green form for years, discovered in 1976 by Herbert Axelrod. Does anyone know when the blue morph came into the trade, and does anyone have experience with these great little fish? Should I buy more?

I have them in my 5 gallon tank with my 3 pygmy "spotted" rasbora, one reticulated hillstream loach, and one tiny head and tail light tetra who has never grown beyond .75 inches. The tank is well planted and established in black water conditions.


----------



## ladyonyx

They sound nice! Have any pics of them?


----------



## fishfinder

Sorry no pics. Sorrier yet, I lost them all. No one else in the tank was affected. There were no noticeable problems on the little guys. I was almost thinking the assassin that snails got them. Or perhaps it was the mini-cycle when adding them to the tank. The ammonia went up to about .1 Anyway, I've been bummed out about it. I'll go slink back into my 'bad fish mommy' corner.


----------



## James0816

Well poo! I'll have to research them as I'm not familiar with them. Sorry to hear that. 

Does your LFS have any type of return policy? With such a small tank, it could be possible that the parms are out of whack from what they were in. I always recommend to acclimate new arrivals slowly which will aid the fishies getting established in their new home.

If it's any consolation...your snails wouldn't have been the culprits.


----------



## Sweet Tee

AWW! I was looking forward to pictures  Sorry to hear you lost them.

+1 on acclimating slowly...I usually do that for a few hours using a drip method.


----------



## jeffro0050

A true shame :/ That being said, Pics of said fish may be found here.
Google Image Result for http://jmorgan.zenfolio.com/img/v3/p126978537.jpg


----------



## squirrelcrusher

Those are some cool fish. I want to find some tiny fish for a new tank. Picking up a 15 gallon hex tomorrow! Main resident will be RCS but some tiny fish like those might be interesting.


----------



## cnat

The fish store near my house keeps rasboras pretty often, and I recently got what they called neon blue rasboras, although mine look more blue and purple than the picture you have posted. 

I initially had four, but when treating my tank for an outbreak of ick (I bought some fish which I could tell looked a little dull, but I got them anyways and didn't quarantine, and of course they had ick) they were the only casualties. But I just went and got some more and now I have 5 and they are looking good!

I also have some of the bright green rasboras, which are also really pretty.


----------



## whitetiger61

I started out with 9 i now have 4.these 4 seem to be doing great. Ive done some reading and it says these fish can and will die for no appearant reason, although good water conditions would help. I personally think they just get stressed out. I am now trying them with my cpd's to see how that works out.If all goes well i will be getting somemore of these little babies.

Rick


----------

